# My Smith & Wesson SW99 .40 (Pictures)



## JJStrough (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great looking gun!


----------



## JJStrough (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy.......Be safe

RCG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the advantages of the SW99 (over the very similar Walther P99) is that the Smith is available in .45 as well.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I bought an SW 99 .40 when it first came out. Still one of the most comfortable handguns I've ever owned. Shot IDPA for 5 years with it and it ran like a train.


----------

